# [Pedido] Amplificador 40w MOSFET



## psychatog (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Ando con ganas de armar un amplificador de 40w con una buena fidelidad.
Como dice el titulo preferentemente con MOSFET. Que amplifique bajos, pongamos un ideal de 10Hz y un aceptable de 20Hz.


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2008)

Hola psychatog, en este link hay un amplificador bueno  http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/  Está en "El rincón de LW3DYL" como "Amplificador de 40W de alta fidelidad". Ojo que la plaqueta está en espejo (fijate que las letras están al revés) Esto es para que la puedas imprimir con la plancha (hay un artículo ahí explicativo). Anda muy bien, yo lo vengo usando desde que se publicó. Saludos C


----------



## Vlad (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificador/ssub-mosfet/Ssub_mosfet.html


----------



## psychatog (Nov 4, 2008)

Gracias!
Donde puedo conseguir los potenciometros de ajuste?
Cuales usan? Yo uso los comunes y no me dan un buen resultado.


----------

